# Information On Software Engineering In Australia



## travelon (May 27, 2009)

Can you give me info on Software Engineering in Australia??
Good University?
Fee Structure?
Session Starting from?
Eligibility criteria?
Location?
We are thinking of sending one teenager from our family!!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

The university year starts around late February and goes through to November.

It is pretty difficult for me to recommend a university which is going to suit your son's needs.

I would suggest attending a university exhibition that are put on in many of the larger cities in your country.

Here is a good site to start your research: Welcome to The Good Universities Guide! | The Good Universities Guide


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd reckon that having a look at what were the older style Institute of Technologies that have all become Universities in past decades might be worth a try.

There's the Royal Melbourne Institute of Technology which I think is now RMIT Uni and then Swinburne which I do not know the current name for but a google should find it and then also Caulfield which could be a campus of Chisolm Uni, all in Melbourne.

But I think you'll find various courses all around Australia and even TAFE Colleges for certificate courses.

In Sydney, there is I think the University of Technology or possibly UTS which is possibly a kind of equivalent of RMIT.

I would even consider contacting the ACS [ you find the contact details under the SOL on GSM visas section of immi site - see sticky #6 in visas section for a link or Department of Immigration & Citizenship ] and they may have listings of appropriate courses for accreditation.


----------



## annieng (Jul 7, 2010)

I think Uni of Melbourne is famous for its engineering courses. In Sydney, software engineering at University of Technology is good too.


----------



## bloke (Aug 16, 2010)

Wanderer is spot on. UTS and RMIT are amongst the best engineering schools in the country. UTS a short walk from Sydney's Central Station, whilst RMIT is in Melbourne's city centre.

There is plenty of information on the UTS and RMIT websites about their courses.


----------

